# Y'a quoi dans le petit trou ? ;-) (bis)



## Sebang (11 Février 2003)

Bon, comme on m'a fermé mon sujet à ce propos, ben j'en remets un tant que j'aurai pas eu ma réponse. Surtout que Fadasse aurait pu avoir la possibilité de me répondre...
Et puis c'était notre petit file rouge ce sujet, pas cool de l'avoir fermé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enfin zut quoi ! Ceux qui ont démonté leur iBook ice pour changer le Disque dur ou un truc comme ça, y z'ont pas pris de photos clair ou on peut éventuellement voir ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur de ce trou ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non parce que ça a l'air bête, mais j'ai vraiment envie de savoir, au premier degrés, pas d'ironie. Et j'ai pas trop envie de démonter mon iBook 800 tout neuf d'il y a 3 mois ! Personne n'a une %£*% de photo ?

Y'a bien Maousse qui avait posté une photo de l'utilité qu'il avait, mais pas de ce qu'il y avait dedans ni de son fonctionnement. Donc voilà, l'appelle est (re)lancé.

PS : Ah oui, au fait, très drôle le poème de Yip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par "socrate":</font><hr /> sans quoi, le mystère demeure....je veux bien y attacher un lock et un cable..mais après ? 

[/QUOTE] 
Voilà où on en est.


----------



## Fadasse (11 Février 2003)

Saches qu'il y a tout de même une nuance de taille : j'ai dit que j'allai le retourner dans tous les sens pour ..... aïe la censure ..... trou, PAS L'OUVRIR. Oh non, surtout pas sitot livré. Mais bon, j'ai une fibre optique adaptée au bout de ma petite maglite (sans allusions aucune). Patience patience


----------



## Yip (11 Février 2003)

J'ai bien une caméra numérique taille stylo, mais elle a besoin de beaucoup de lumière et la fibre optique qui lui amène est cassée (il faut que je la fasse réparer).

Et puis j'attends toujours mon Albook 12".


Patience, Sebang, patience.

Nous n'avons pas dit notre dernier mot. Peut-être un jour aurons-nous des photos du petit trou ?


----------



## Sebang (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FADASSE:</font><hr /> * j'ai dit que j'allai le retourner dans tous les sens pour ..... aïe la censure ..... trou, PAS L'OUVRIR.* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui oui, j'avais bien compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je demandais à ceux qui l'avait déjà ouvert de voir s'ils avaient des photos de cet endroit là.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *Patience, Sebang, patience.

Nous n'avons pas dit notre dernier mot. Peut-être un jour aurons-nous des photos du petit trou ?




* 

[/QUOTE]















 Patience, patience...


----------



## Sebang (5 Mars 2003)

On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même :


*Attention, voici une photo de petit trou !!!* Veuillez aller mettre au lit toute personne susceptible d'être heurtée par une telle image. Je décline toute responsabilité pour quelconque traumatisme causé par la vision de cette photo. Si vous descendez la barre de défilement, celà implique que vous êtes en accord avec les précédentes phrases et que vous n'êtes pas une âme sensible...

























Courtesy du site qui parle de l'overclock d'un iBook 500, désolé, je n'ai pas le nom en tête, allez voir le sujet sur l'overclock pour ça.


Je vous avez prévenu !

Bon enfin, total, y'a rien dans le petit trou, mais je le trouve sacrément profond pour n'y mettre qu'un cadenas ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Autant de place utilisée pour du vide dans le si petit engin qu'est l'iBook, ça cache forcément quelque chose, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant, cette photo montre un petit trou d'iBook 500. Est-ce la même chose sur les autres modèles ??


----------



## maousse (5 Mars 2003)

Ben si, en fait, il y a quelquechose, heureusement d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Donc, il y a bien un petit boitier noir situé sous le capot du dessus (en haut à droite sur la deuxième photo) qui vient se placer dans l'espace vide que tu signales... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est quoi ce boitier noir ?


----------



## cartman (5 Mars 2003)

ca pourrait presque pas mal etre les hp il me semble....


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Ben si, en fait, il y a quelquechose, heureusement d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Donc, il y a bien un petit boitier noir situé sous le capot du dessus (en haut à droite sur la deuxième photo) qui vient se placer dans l'espace vide que tu signales... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est quoi ce boitier noir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

a t'on avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'un des haut parleur


----------



## cartman (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a t'on avis ? l'un des haut parleur  * 

[/QUOTE]

clairement ouais !


----------



## Fadasse (9 Mars 2003)

Honte à moi, je n'ai pas tenu ma promesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'avais complètement oublié ce post.
Donc je viens de jeter un coup de fibre optique dans ce fameux trou, et effectivement ... il n'y a rien ... que du noir.
Je suis à 100 pour 100 pour le HP


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fadasse:</font><hr /> * Honte à moi, je n'ai pas tenu ma promesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'avais complètement oublié ce post.
Donc je viens de jeter un coup de fibre optique dans ce fameux trou, et effectivement ... il n'y a rien ... que du noir.
Je suis à 100 pour 100 pour le HP




* 

[/QUOTE]

on dirait que l'on ne me croyait pas


----------



## Sebang (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on dirait que l'on ne me croyait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rah mais si tu le savais si bien, il fallait nous faire batailler autant et fermer l'un des topic !!!


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

je ferme un topic uniquement si ça dégenaire


----------



## Fadasse (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on dirait que l'on ne me croyait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais si mais si, je confirme juste

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *

je ferme un topic uniquement si ça dégenaire * 

[/QUOTE] 
j'ai déjà pris note  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , d'où ma précision de non allusion afin d'éviter les mauvaises interpétations


----------



## Sebang (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je ferme un topic uniquement si ça dégenaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben euh je sais pas.... Um.... Voyons... Tu aurais pu répondre à notre question et fermer le topic ensuite plutôt que de nous faire chercher plus longtemps !!


----------



## Yip (10 Mars 2003)

Je crois surtout qu'il avait envie que ça dégénère un peu avant de le fermer ce sujet


----------

